# Solved: Just installed Windows 7 in bootcamp, and it will not let me boot on OSX



## Shortyman801 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, I have the new Macbook Pro running OSX leapord, and I just installed Windows 7 via bootcamp. Whenever I turn my computer off, then turn it back on, though, it automatically boots with Windows 7. I heard from a friend that there was some sort of hotkey combo that I should press when powering down to prompt bootcamp to open, but I don't think that's right. Also, if possible, I would like to set it to auto-boot onto OSX, and make me do something special to boot onto Windows.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

use the start up control panel in W7 and reset it to default.

Tigi


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Part of the problem is that Apple hasn't released the fix for windows 7 yet for Bootcamp:
See this statement That's why my Windows 7 is sitting over on a shelf while I still use Vista.

Liz


----------



## Shortyman801 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got it figured out.

While in Windows 7, you must not only put in your OSX CD to download drivers, but also to finish installation of BootCamp.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

There is a bootcamp icon in the system tray that allows you to boot back into OS X.

I've had W7 running for a couple of months on an upgraded 2006 Macbook, and it runs fine.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Shortyman801 said:


> Hi, I have the new Macbook Pro running OSX leapord, and I just installed Windows 7 via bootcamp. Whenever I turn my computer off, then turn it back on, though, it automatically boots with Windows 7. I heard from a friend that there was some sort of hotkey combo that I should press when powering down to prompt bootcamp to open, but I don't think that's right. Also, if possible, I would like to set it to auto-boot onto OSX, and make me do something special to boot onto Windows.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


System Preferences > Startup Disk and select OS X.

Hope that helps!


----------

